
IoT Robot Vacuum Vulnerabilities Let Hackers Spy on Victims - delgaudm
https://threatpost.com/iot-robot-vacuum-vulnerabilities-let-hackers-spy-on-victims/134179/
======
394549
I recently bought once of the last button-controlled Roombas. Almost all their
line is smartphone controlled over wifi, but I fail to see the point. The old
controls were perfect for the job _and_ didn't open you up to all this IoT
insanity.

